# Getting an EHD going



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I had Dish isnstalled a month or so ago. I had bought an EHD, and had it connected on initial set-up, but when it hit the screen "call.... to activate", I decided to wait until the VIP722 was semi-full to activate.

Now, when I go to Multimedia USB, I get "no multimedia device connected", with no option to format or call the activate number. Is there a way to tell if the EHD is compatable before calling to activate?

The drive is WD 640gb Caviar. I've tried rebooting w/o the drive, then adding it to see if I'd getthe activate screen, but I just keep getting "no device connected". Does it need to be activated before it will give me the format screen?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you turn the drive off and on (in addition to the receiver)? It should give you an indication when it sees the drive connect or enter the ready state. If it gave you the activation screen before it obviously saw the drive at that time.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

tcatdbs said:


> Now, when I go to Multimedia USB, I get "no multimedia device connected", with no option to format or call the activate number. Is there a way to tell if the EHD is compatable before calling to activate?
> 
> The drive is WD 640gb Caviar. I've tried rebooting w/o the drive, then adding it to see if I'd getthe activate screen, but I just keep getting "no device connected". Does it need to be activated before it will give me the format screen?


No, you should get the popup to call as soon as your receiver sees it.

We need a little more information. Is this drive one that you put in a USB enclosure or is it one that came in an enclosure? Also, ANY external drive MUST have its own power supply. It can not be powered by the receiver's USB port. Another thing to check is the cable between the receiver and drive (use another one). You can also try the other USB port (either the one on the back or the one on the front will work but ONLY one at a time).

If all that doesn't help put the drive on your PC and check to see that it can see and format it. It will be reformatted when you put it on your receiver so having it formatted on a PC won't be a problem.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I tried a 640gb and 320gb Caviar in an Azio USB/SATA enclosure. I get no pop up screens after turn on/off receiver and/or drive, other than "no multimedia connected" when I go to the Multimedia screen.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Have you tried it on a PC? And what are your jumper setting on the back of your WD drives?

I am using two WD Caviar drives in USB enclosures that I purchased so I know that they DO work. One is a 320 like yours.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I know the 320 worked as EHD on my SA8300 (but it was with a SATA cable). No jumper, should there be one? I was thinking none is master setting. I just plugged into PC USB port, not recognized. Drive is spinning. I opened the Azio case, and there's no switches or anything to switch from SATA to USB, so I assume either should work....

edit: After messing with both drives for an hour, neither show up on PC or 722. Decided to go buy a Thermaltake BlacX USB Docking Station tomorrow. I've read they work with the 722, and looks like a great way to swap drives easily for all kinds of extended storage. I think maybe my Azio USB port isn't working, I doubt 2 drives could be bad (one being new).



Bill R said:


> Have you tried it on a PC? And what are your jumper setting on the back of your WD drives?
> 
> I am using two WD Caviar drives in USB enclosures that I purchased so I know that they DO work. One is a 320 like yours.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Follow up on my problem: No longer and issue. Bought a "Thermaltake BlacX USB Docking Station" at BB for $32 today, plugged it in and recognized my 640gb and formatted in less than 5 minutes. Moved 2 shows, watched one, no problems at all. Plugged my 500gb in and same, no issues. That docking station is fantastic! Only "problem" I have is kind of slow moving data (15-20 minutes per hour of recording), but does it in the background (or at night), so not a real issue. I guess my Azio case has a USB issue, which is not really an issue, since this docking station is so convenient.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Follow up on my problem: No longer and issue. Bought a "Thermaltake BlacX USB Docking Station" at BB for $32 today, plugged it in and recognized my 640gb and formatted in less than 5 minutes.


Oh yeah. I also have a Thermaltake BlacX USB Docking Station. I think it's a must have for all 622/722 owners because you don't need to buy additional external hard drives which are kind of expensive. Just get a few OEM internal hard drives of your choice and you are good to go.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When the Thermaltake BlacX USB Docking Station first came out, I looked at it. But pictures in reviews showed the drives with their circuit boards exposed:










Is this not a problem?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

My SATA drives don't have the board exposed, but not a problem as long as you don't mess with it when it's turned on. Exposed is much better than in a case without a fan! My WD is barely warm and it's in a cabinet.

Sure wish there were better options with the EHD. Being able to organize into folders and searching would be a great firmware upgrade!



phrelin said:


> When the Thermaltake BlacX USB Docking Station first came out, I looked at it. But pictures in reviews showed the drives with their circuit boards exposed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just don't let the kids wizz on it.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I called Dish this morning to check something on my account, and to activate the EHD option. The CSR knew nothing about the option, and had to get help. I was assured that the option had been activated on my receiver (I'm at work) and was ready to use. Here's the rub:.......my storage drive is on a UPS truck on the way to my house. Will this be a problem, or can I continue to use the 722 as is until the drive arrives, and can be fired up?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hardin Thicke said:


> I called Dish this morning to check something on my account, and to activate the EHD option. The CSR knew nothing about the option, and had to get help. I was assured that the option had been activated on my receiver (I'm at work) and was ready to use. Here's the rub:.......my storage drive is on a UPS truck on the way to my house. Will this be a problem, or can I continue to use the 722 as is until the drive arrives, and can be fired up?


The activation of the EHD feature will not change the other functions.
You'll be fine


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi all. I just got my 722 a few weeks ago, and now I'm interested in adding an external drive. Is there a quick procedure somewhere on how to do this? Thanks !!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

1. Get a USB 2.0 HD
2. Plug it into the receiver
3. Call the number on the screen
4. Pay the extra $40 on your next bill


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I love it. I didn't realize it was that easy. 

Size doesn't matter? (No limit?)


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Unless something changed recently they supposedly only work up to 750GB then you'd need to hook another one up. I filled 750gigs up in about 9 months primarily with HD movies and a few SD series'.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I got mine going yesterday. It's fantastic! The other guys I've had for the last 5 years can't even come close to offering something like this. The honeymoon's still going strong!:grin:


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Quick conversion: 750GB = how much HD recording time?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Kevin Brown said:


> Quick conversion: 750GB = how much HD recording time?


Varies too much. Particularly when comparing MPEG4 and MPEG2 recordings.

For example, I have the Boune Ultimatum at 4594 MB for a 2 Hr 3 minutes, and Addams Family Values for 7166MB for a 1 Hr 48 Minutes. So come with your own average for an hour and divide into your disk size. Using the two I mentioned its between 210 and 333 hours.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Like mentioned it varies but my rule of thumb is 3gb per hour for HD, 1gb per hour for SD. It does vary but this seems to work for me in the grand scheme of it all.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

dbrakob said:


> Like mentioned it varies but my rule of thumb is 3gb per hour for HD, 1gb per hour for SD. It does vary but this seems to work for me in the grand scheme of it all.


I think I can remember those numbers even if they vary, thanks. 

And from other threads, I need an AC powered drive. Can't use USB power. And then I can use a USB hub with multiple drives on it, but I can only have one drive powered up at a time.

Cool !!


----------

